# KYIV | Park Lake City | 5-11 fl | U/C



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://parklake.city/

Floors: 5-11
Buildings: 11
Homes: 3.200
Developer: DIM
Architect: Vasyagin
Completed: 2022


.1 pre-school educational institutions;
.Clinic of modern medicine, dental clinic, veterinary clinic;
.Creation of pedestrian promenade and cycling infrastructure with a total 
.Children’s, sport’s and recreational area;
.Fitness club with swimming pool;
.Shopping center with a food supermarket, shops, catering establishments as well as points of social services for neighborhood residents.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

ТЦ









Школа








http://vasyagin.com/2017/07/жилой-квартал-в-подгорцах-под-киевом/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://vasyagin.com/2017/07/жилой-квартал-в-подгорцах-под-киевом/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://parklake.city/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------

